# Manuelles Rückstellen/Schutz quittieren - In welcher Qualität?



## EdeP (20 November 2019)

Hallo Leute!

Nun trau ich mich auch einmal etwas zu fragen.

Und zwar hatten wir gestern die Diskussion bzgl. richtiges "quittieren". 
In der Norm bzw. im Schreiben der DGUV findet man dazu nur :




> Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
> 
>  muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRP/CS bereitgestellt werden,
> 
> ...




Aber wie muss ich dann meinen Schutzbereich in dem ich nach PL d abschalte quittieren? 
Muss mein Quittiertaster auch 2-Kanalig meine Sicherheitssteuerung bzw. meinen Schutztürkreis quittieren?
Ist dies dann mit einfachen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten überhaupt noch möglich?

Gruß EdeP


----------



## stevenn (20 November 2019)

EdeP schrieb:


> Aber wie muss ich dann meinen Schutzbereich in dem ich nach PL d abschalte quittieren?
> Muss mein Quittiertaster auch 2-Kanalig meine Sicherheitssteuerung bzw. meinen Schutztürkreis quittieren?



nein, denn mit dem Quittieren darf ja noch keine gefährliche Bewegung ausgeführt werden. damit wird ja "nur" quittiert. zum Starten muss dann eine "Extrahandlung" erfolgen


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2019)

Die Quittierung muss (bislang) nicht mit sicheren Tastern und Eingängen ausgeführt werden.
Eine Dauerquittierung (Streichholz im Taster) darf nicht möglich sein.
Deshalb wird meist eine negative Flanke zum Quittieren verwendet.

Es gibt immer wieder Diskussionen zu dem Thema und in manchen Fällen sind sie auch gerechtfertigt.
Beispiel sind nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtungen (Lichtvorhänge)

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## EdeP (20 November 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Quittierung muss (bislang) nicht mit sicheren Tastern und Eingängen ausgeführt werden.
> Eine Dauerquittierung (Streichholz im Taster) darf nicht möglich sein.
> Deshalb wird meist eine negative Flanke zum Quittieren verwendet.



Würde das dann bedeuten es reicht ein Taster, welcher 1 Kanalig mein PNOZ Schaltgerät mit Fallender Flanke quittiert?
Eine Bewegung wird hier noch nicht ausgeführt, lediglich der Schutzbereich nach dem öffnen einer Schutztür, wieder quittiert!

Wie sieht es hier mit Querschluss aus, ist das ein Thema?

Bei einer Sicherheits-SPS oder Sicherheitskleinsteuerung wäre es ja an sich möglich das ganze Rücksetzen/Quittieren 2-Kanalig mit Testtakt auszuwerten und zu verarbeiten, bei einfachen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten leider nicht.

Lg EdeP


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2019)

EdeP schrieb:


> Würde das dann bedeuten es reicht ein Taster, welcher 1 Kanalig mein PNOZ Schaltgerät mit Fallender Flanke quittiert?
> Eine Bewegung wird hier noch nicht ausgeführt, lediglich der Schutzbereich nach dem öffnen einer Schutztür, wieder quittiert!
> 
> Wie sieht es hier mit Querschluss aus, ist das ein Thema?
> ...



Einkanaliger Taster reicht.
Bei einfachen Schaltgeräten ist die Sache eigentlich auch einfach.
Bei den Schaltgeräten ist ja der Verwendungszweck ja meist angegeben.
Somit bestätigt dir der Hersteller quasi, dass es so passt 

Querschluss ist normalerweise kein Problem.

Persönlich handhabe ich es so, dass ich mir bei trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen (Türen) keine Gedanken mache.
Bei Lichtvorhänge, die einen Zutritt sichern, schaue ich genau hin. Hier verwende ich meist fehlersichere Eingänge für die Quittierung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (20 November 2019)

EdeP schrieb:


> Würde das dann bedeuten es reicht ein Taster, welcher 1 Kanalig mein PNOZ Schaltgerät mit Fallender Flanke quittiert?


ja so wie es in dem Dokument welches du zu Beginn erwähnt hast eben beschrieben wird, ja


----------



## SafeMotion (20 November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen!

Auszug aus dem DGUV Report FB HM-067
_"Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert."

Heißt dass nicht, wenn nach PLd stillgesetzt wird die Einschaltung-Bedingung (Rücksetzen) gleichwertig sein muss! Nicht PLc oder geringer!


Vielen Dank!

Gruß SafeMotion_


----------



## stevenn (21 November 2019)

meiner Meinung nach wird die erforderliche Sicherheit ja nicht gemindert, weil ja noch nichts gestartet wird. der "Extra-Startbefehl" fehlt. ein Querschluss zu Dauerpotential macht erstmal auch nichts, weil wir ja auf die abfallende Flanke warten. wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach wird die erforderliche Sicherheit ja nicht gemindert, weil ja noch nichts gestartet wird. der "Extra-Startbefehl" fehlt. ein Querschluss zu Dauerpotential macht erstmal auch nichts, weil wir ja auf die abfallende Flanke warten. wie seht ihr das?



Ich sehe das ähnlich.
Eigentlich sehe ich ich nur Probleme bei bestimmten Konstellationen nicht trennender Schutzeinrichtungen.


----------



## volker (21 November 2019)

was mir hierzu letztens beim ESTOP S7-Safety aufgefallen ist.
Dieser scheint mit einer positiven Flanke zu quittieren.
Wie lässt sich das vereinbaren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2019)

volker schrieb:


> was mir hierzu letztens beim ESTOP S7-Safety aufgefallen ist.
> Dieser scheint mit einer positiven Flanke zu quittieren.
> Wie lässt sich das vereinbaren?



Die überwachen den ACK Eingang auf Permanent „1“, über DIAG Bit 5 kann
man das auswerten, sollte doch eigentlich reichen?


----------

